

YouTube now supports 360° video View on android or chrome to see effects - X-combinator
http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/2yxvs3/youtube_now_supports_360_video_view_on_android_or/

======
X-combinator
Flat videos are so 2014... [http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/13/8203173/youtube-
now-suppor...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/13/8203173/youtube-now-
supports-360-degree-videos)

